
Polhems Prize awarded to Daniel Stenberg for the creation of cURL - reimertz
http://www.polhemspriset.se/aktuellt/arets-polhemspris-till-daniel-stenberg/
======
reimertz
Daniels response can be read here:
[https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2017/10/16/polhemspriset-2017](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2017/10/16/polhemspriset-2017)

English version(Google Translate) can be read here:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.polhemspriset.se%2Faktuellt%2Farets-
polhemspris-till-daniel-stenberg%2F&edit-text=&act=url)

Daniel is a true inspiration and well deserving of this prize, creating a tool
being used by billions of devices each day.

For me as an occasional OSS maintainer/contributor, I am humbled to be able to
stand on the shoulders of giants and will be forever thankful for him and
others being early adaptors of OSS, paving the path for our now thriving
community.

------
smudgymcscmudge
> Further, I realize that this award might bring some additional eyes on me
> who will watch how I act and behave. I intend to keep trying to do the right
> thing and act properly in every situation and I know my friends and
> community will help me stand straight – no matter how the winds blow.

That's a great attitude.

------
danso
Hearing Stenberg talk about cURL as a "hobby project with a billion users"
made me ashamed at how quickly impatient or reluctant I am to help maintain
open-source work: [https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/09/17/blabbed-about-curl-
at...](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/09/17/blabbed-about-curl-at-google/)

------
wenc
I'm curious: what made cURL succeed?

I remember wget being the hotness back in the day. When I encountered cURL I
thought it was a variant of wget.

~~~
jacobush
I think it was you could use it a library more easily.

Curl is MIT licensed, so less to worry about if integrating in your code base.
I also think it was designed as a library from the beginning, while wget was
intended solely as a command line utility. Wget is also GPL licensed, so does
not mix super well with proprietary programs or if you just don't want to
"taint" your codebase with GPL for other reasons.

------
gorbachev
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polhem_Prize](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polhem_Prize)

An explanation of what the Polhem Prize (Polhem's Priset) is, for those who
don't read Swedish.

------
Bromskloss
I find it quite bizarre that they make almost no attempt at explaining what
cURL is. If you didn't already know, you would have no idea even after reading
the announcement.

------
sheeshkebab
-O

